# Lebron's first game is against the Kings



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/7104656p-8052357c.html


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

The Kings are going to get terrorized in that game.

SF: Miles - Stoja / Kings slightly
PF: Boozer - they don't know yet / Cavs
C: Ilaguaskas - Miller / Cavs
SG: Davis - Christie / Cavs
PG: James - Bibby / Kings

We are going to dominate the boards in that game, and we have more athletic swing-men. I have no doubt that Darius is going to shut down Peja.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I want to know who will guard Bron


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> I want to know who will guard Bron


well if the cavs lineup is James, Davis, Miles, Boozer and z then most likely Christie will be guarding Davis since Davis is the big scorer at present time. That leaves Miles with Peja and ultimately you have to let Bibby guard James. Bibby isnt known for his resound defensive and that will be the match-up problem in favor of the Cavs. Well having any 6-8 well built player with incredible athleticism creates nightmare match-ups for pretty much every team. I would love to see put Wallace on James, that would be a fun match-up.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Bibby will give us match-up problems too with LeBron not being a good defender.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> The Kings are going to get terrorized in that game.
> 
> SF: Miles - Stoja / Kings slightly
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

James - Bibby/ Kings
Davis - Christie/ Cavs
Ilaguaskas - Miller/ Kings
Boozer - Clark/ Kings
Miles/ Stojakovic/ Kings by FAR.

Bench: Kings
Coach: Kings
Intangibles: Kings


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Bibby will give us match-up problems too with LeBron not being a good defender.


 Yes defintely although its most likely a matter of time untill James is a good defender. He just needs to get use to the pace of the game and learn how to fight through screens. Pretty much just the fundamentsls he has the tools to be great and a lot of times comes up with a good gamble on d.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Ilgauskas has an edge over Miller. 
Boozer will score more than Clark in the game.
Stojakovic won't score as much with someone over-powering and more athletic guarding him.
Bibby is better than James at shooting but he isn't a leader and isn't able to get everyone involved. Bibby is a point guard by default.
Davis will terrorize Christie, then he will lock him down.

It won't be as far apart as you think.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

One high school player still doesn't change the fact that the Kings had one of the best records in the league, in a more challenging conference, while the Cavaliers had the worst. It's not just a coincidenc.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Paul Silas does.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> Ilaguaskas - Miller/ Kings



I'd take Ilgauskas over Miller.:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Ilgauskas over Miller.:yes:


It will probably be Divac vs. Ilgauskas and Miller vs. Boozer


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Kings WILL DESTROY the cavs. Not even a close game, IMO. Cavs, even with James, is still one of the worst teams in the league. Not even Paul Silas can make the worst team in the leauge a contender overnight. LOL. this is entertaining... dream on cavs!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lets just hope that Cavs don't get Terrorized. I would say they lose by 15+ points.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

EDIT: never mind I'm too tired to post and know what i'm talking about lol


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> against the kings is a way for the league to punish kobe lol


:laugh:


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> The Kings are going to get terrorized in that game.
> 
> SF: Miles - Stoja / Kings slightly
> ...



There is no way the Cavs are ever going to terrorize a decent west coast team, much less the Kings. They actually play really well without Webber.

pg: James- Bibby / Cavs
sg: Davis - Christie/ Kings
sf: Miles - Stoja / Kings, more than slightly
pf: Boozer - Miller/ Kings
c: Divac - Ilgaus/ Kings

I don't think Bibby will be able to gaurd anyone who is 6'8 240, especially with that kind of athleticism. This one is pretty close, but i'm going with Christie, i think he'll give Davis a lot of problems defensively. Miles is an ok defender, but only because of his athleticisim. Stojakavic is smarter, stronger, and has much better all around skills. I don't see him shutting him down at all. Boozer is a decent player, but theres nothing he does that Miller doesn't do better, plus he has about 4 inches on him. If Divac can score on Shaq and frustrate him on defense he will own Ilgauskas.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

